# small collection with pics



## mel0622 (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## baby_love (Oct 10, 2005)

SMALL????  it's soo nice, I want it all haha.


----------



## anuy (Oct 10, 2005)

oooh shadesticks!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 10, 2005)

ooohhh!! your brushes are so cute! i want them all, lol


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 10, 2005)

That's a great collection! I have 0 shadesticks and I am jealous of yours!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 10, 2005)

VERY nice collection!


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, thats a pretty collection. How is the Perp and Prime skin working for you. I want to get it too.


----------



## Joke (Oct 10, 2005)

Gorgeous collection!!! You really picked the prettiest stuff!


----------



## vircore (Oct 10, 2005)

it's a beautiful collection, it isn't small, my collection is smoller.
^_^


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjacqueline* 
_Wow, thats a pretty collection. How is the Perp and Prime skin working for you. I want to get it too._

 
i love it! it makes my skin feel really smooth and soft!!


----------



## trixibella (Oct 11, 2005)

Gorgeous collection!! The colours all complement eachother so nicely


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## breathless (Oct 23, 2005)

perfect collection. theres always a such thing as adding more stuff, thats why you shouldnt every worry. its so cute!


----------



## vircore (Oct 25, 2005)

wonderful collection!!!

i like your eye shadows ^_^


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice collection! Love the look of your brushes too.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------

